# Miami @ Uf



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2019)

Might as well kick it off now. The 24 hr countdown to college football kickoff is near. UM owns the series. Who yall got? I wish they could both lose!!


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 23, 2019)

UF


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 23, 2019)

7pm tomorrow. I'm working till lunch ,then tires on the wifeys car and lookin at a "new" camper for hunt camp. I hope I remember its on when I get home.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 23, 2019)

I'll be watching. I think the Goobers win this one, but hoping the South beach thugs get the W. Don't care for either one, never have. But I love college football, and I do like this matchup. I think Florida's Beef Franks gets sacked a few times, and will prolly throw about 3 interceptions, but the Goobers still do enough to pull it out. 

GO Canes!


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 23, 2019)

Why is an iconic,historic,yearly matchup happening the week before the college football season kicks off?  I'll be pulling for Florida to win but it's kinda nuts to have this kind of game this early.


----------



## Squadron77 (Aug 23, 2019)

Florida by 30.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 23, 2019)

UF. Go Gators!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Aug 23, 2019)

Canes!!!
Hope they beat the hated gators!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 23, 2019)

I'll be watching , hoping the lizards win. Hoping they stay undefeated until Nov 2nd so The Dawgs can CRUSH their hopes of a Division Title


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Why is an iconic,historic,yearly matchup happening the week before the college football season kicks off?  I'll be pulling for Florida to win but it's kinda nuts to have this kind of game this early.



They feel like this will give them an edge in recruiting.??


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 23, 2019)

If Satan was playing uf I'd have a pitchfork in hand cheering. GO CANES!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 23, 2019)

Florida tweeted this earlier today. What a bunch of Goobers!  Check out Barstool UGA's response.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Florida tweeted this earlier today. What a bunch of Goobers!  Check out Barstool UGA's response.
> 
> View attachment 980863



When I read that I instantly pictured the 2 gators blocking each other and preventing their upset of GSU!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2019)

Everytime I think of the hurricanes I think of this.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2019)

Thanks TjL for the great pic!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## Throwback (Aug 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Why is an iconic,historic,yearly matchup happening the week before the college football season kicks off?  I'll be pulling for Florida to win but it's kinda nuts to have this kind of game this early.



Need to have Ohio state down there in the Florida August heat to kick it off


----------



## James12 (Aug 24, 2019)

Being a Nole.... I’ve battled it all week, but I’ve landed that plane on Miami.  I will have to root for them although I think it goes either way.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2019)

I think UF wins the game.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 24, 2019)

Go gaters!


----------



## antharper (Aug 24, 2019)

Miami


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 24, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Everytime I think of the hurricanes I think of this.
> 
> View attachment 980864


Them ain't the Miami thugs of old.  Definitely some Richt boys lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm thinking Gators by a FG. Really don't expect too much by either offense.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 24, 2019)

I hope Miami whoops them like the red headed yankee stepchild they are.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 24, 2019)

Unicoidawg said:


> If Satan was playing uf I'd have a pitchfork in hand cheering. GO CANES!!!!



What he said but I suspect the gators pull it out and that sux.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 24, 2019)

They are coming for dawgs. Now I know that’s a joke but maybe not. Georgia has got to learn that the dawgs are like Bama every team wants to knock them down.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Bout time for kickoff! It's FINALLY here, boys! Hope we get a good game, with no serious injuries. I got the goobers in this one, but hoping Miami wins.

Wonder where bull is? Have not seen him around lately.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 24, 2019)

Come on gators beat them thugs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Come on gators beat them thugs!


Goobers? Say it ain’t so, T.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 24, 2019)

It has finally arrived


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

So far I’ll give the edge to the Miami cheerleaders.  Canes driving!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Field goal canes.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 24, 2019)

1 drive into the season and Uga has wrapped up the East...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 24, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> So far I’ll give the edge to the Miami cheerleaders.  Canes driving!



RONG!!!??


----------



## Throwback (Aug 24, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> 1 drive into the season and Uga has wrapped up the East...



Dawgs cake walk season SECCG guaranteed


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

7-3 Goobers after a long score.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 24, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs cake walk season SECCG guaranteed


What a joke?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Goobers D getting in there too much.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 24, 2019)

Decent punt by the 40 yo Miami kicker. I guess yard time in the state pen really paid off


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2019)

Gators are legit!!! They look like National Champions out there!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Dang what a hit.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 24, 2019)

Perine looked to be shook up. 


Cousin Eddie says it's all or nothing this yr. He ain't scared of 4th downs


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Canes with the big TO. Pheeew!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2019)

oops!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2019)

Franks with another great play. If Miami could tackle, the would have a chance of winning this game.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Looks like Mullen’s smack talk has come back to bite him!

Fumble Florida!

But The Canes didn’t do nothing!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 24, 2019)

We waited all offseason for this?


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2019)

Watching this on gamecast looks like Miami is in self destruct mode.....


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2019)

5 illegal procedure penalties against Miami if I am counting right.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 24, 2019)

Cant wait for football to start boys. Arizona and Hawaii tonight!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> 5 illegal procedure penalties against Miami if I am counting right.



They look like last year's Fsu out there..?


----------



## Throwback (Aug 24, 2019)

Hurricanes punter looks like he has prison tats


----------



## Throwback (Aug 24, 2019)

This is the #8 ranked team?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

That should be Goobers ball still. Refs blew that fumble call.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Fumble Gators Again!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 24, 2019)

Miami cheerleaders are some hoochie mamas


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2019)

I think we had a bad view of the fumble. I dont believe the UF guy had it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

7-6 Goobers after the Miami field goal.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Miami cheerleaders are some hoochie mamas



TB, just concentrate on the game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I think we had a bad view of the fumble. I dont believe the UF guy had it.


Looked like the Goober player tucked it away in his stomach to me. But, may not have.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Rainy night here cable out!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 24, 2019)

If Florida loses can we just go ahead and name the dawgs SEC East champions?


----------



## Throwback (Aug 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> TB, just concentrate on the game.



They an important part


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2019)

I hate game cast it seems like it's 10 minutes behind.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2019)

1st game jitters.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2019)

Gators got me worried!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Ordering ESPN & SEC as well as top 200 from dish at 7:45 cable went out at 8:10!
Still out!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2019)

Talent all over the field!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I hate game cast it seems like it's 10 minutes behind.


Yeah, always behind a few seconds watching online.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 24, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Gators got me worried!!!


They were hot and the turn overs slowed them down


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I hate game cast it seems like it's 10 minutes behind.



Well you did miss 3 delay of games penalties and a fumble.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Ordering ESPN & SEC as well as top 200 from dish at 7:45 cable went out at 8:10!
> Still out!


If you’re paying for a cable subscription, you can watch those channels online. You know that, right?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> 1st game jitters.


True, but there is a lot of sloppy tackling, poor reads, bad handoffs, and confusion in general going on by both teams.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> If you’re paying for a cable subscription, you can watch those channels online. You know that, right?


yea I know


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Rainy night here cable out!


Haha


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Man, the Miami QB is going to get lit up before the night is over, I’m afraid.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2019)

Rain stops satellites too.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

TD Canes! 13-7 Canes


----------



## Throwback (Aug 24, 2019)

Fire dan Mullen


----------



## riprap (Aug 24, 2019)

Mark Richt would have thrown a fade to the corner


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Fire dan Mullen


Todd Grantham first. That shoulder tackling technique doesn't work well.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

rhbama3 said:


> Todd Grantham first. That shoulder tackling technique doesn't work well.


Seems the dude always finds a place to go, no matter what. I never cared much for him, though.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 24, 2019)

I know it's only the first game but it appears UF ranked way to high. They got way to much hype after beating Michigan in the bowl game with a bunch of their starters not playing.

UF may still win the game but not impressed with either team so far.

To be fair many teams dont look good in the first game of the season so we will see?

PS Hate all the bubble gum machine bling UM puts on after a big play. Just looks stupid!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2019)

Nail biter.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 24, 2019)

Cousin Eddie & Todd Grantham = losers


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 24, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> That should be Goobers ball still. Refs blew that fumble call.



Nope lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2019)

That was.......bad.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> They were hot and the turn overs slowed them down


Dawgs gonna have their hands full in Jacksonville


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2019)

I believe you right Snook.


----------



## antharper (Aug 24, 2019)

Throwback said:


> If Florida loses can we just go ahead and name the dawgs SEC East champions?


If Oregon beats Auburn next weekend can we agree that Auburn sux !


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 24, 2019)

Let’s see if the Gators adjust a fix the problems


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

At halftime 
South beach thugs 13
Gainesville Goobers 7


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2019)

3rd and Grantham


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 24, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> I know it's only the first game but it appears UF ranked way to high. They got way to much hype after beating Michigan in the bowl game with a bunch of their starters not playing.
> 
> UF may still win the game but not impressed with either team so far.
> 
> ...


Let’s see what happens


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Dawgs gonna have their hands full in Jacksonville



That is right. We dont have any WR's.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

As much smack talk that Mullen has talked this should have been a blowout by now!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 24, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Dawgs gonna have their hands full in Jacksonville


Jury is still out on this. They are shook right now. Let’s see the comeback if they comeback.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> As much smack talk that Mullen has talked this should have been a blowout by now!


Yup. Dude ran that mouth about us a lot, hope Kirby sends him a tweet saying he is enjoying the game so far.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 24, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> As much smack talk that Mullen has talked this should have been a blowout by now!


Not defending him at all but . Let’s see what happens next.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> That is right. We dont have any WR's.


6’5” 220 Lawrence Cager and Eli Wolf??
Pickens, Blaylock, Robertson, Tongue, & Simmons??


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Not defending him at all but . Let’s see what happens next.


Spot better watch out as well if Miami beats the Gators they gonna roll FSU!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 24, 2019)

antharper said:


> If Oregon beats Auburn next weekend can we agree that Auburn sux !


can we  agree the dawgs have sucked since 1980?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> 6’5” 220 Lawrence Cager and Eli Wolf??
> Pickens, Blaylock, Robertson, Tongue, & Simmons??



I see you never read Alligator Alley.


----------



## antharper (Aug 24, 2019)

Throwback said:


> can we  agree the dawgs have sucked since 1980?


Nope !


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I see you never read Alligator Alley.


Confidence Man, Confidence


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2019)

I will actually pull for Auburn to beat Oregon.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2019)

Mullenlick


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I will actually pull for Auburn to beat Oregon.


They will have Richt or Meyer as Head Coach if Gus bus don’t roll this year!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Miami’s defense looks pretty good!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2019)

Inteference, are you kidding me.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Inteference, are you kidding me.


Pay check at half time


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 24, 2019)

Throwback said:


> can we  agree the dawgs have sucked since 1980?


And before that 1942


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

You can’t doubt Miami’s defense!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 24, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> You can’t doubt Miami’s defense!


It’s good


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Somebody got some money at halftime that guy clearly moved!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Wow Rambo last blood!
It should say Rambo 1st rest home!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 24, 2019)

If flurduh wants to win they better sit Felipe and put Emory Jones in.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Dang it!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

That just sunk Miami


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2019)

Miami is a terrible on basic fundamentals. They will lose 6 games this year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 24, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Spot better watch out as well if Miami beats the Gators they gonna roll FSU!



??? theyve beat em 7 of the last 8 and we ain't had a problem hoss


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2019)

Gators are dominating this game!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> ??? theyve beat em 7 of the last 8 and we ain't had a problem hoss


Y’all are 0-1 with Slick Willie???


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Beef Franks ought not to be taunting those Miami fans. Must have gotten it from coach.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 24, 2019)

Special teams bailing out Franks.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

There goes my local boy for the long score! TD Canes!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

TD Miami


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

20-17 Canes


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Beef Franks ought not to be taunting those Miami fans. Must have gotten it from coach.



I was thinking same thing! Florida likes to talk smack!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 24, 2019)

I think FSU May have a chance this year against Florida


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2019)

Both of these Florida teams will steam roll FSwho.....


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 24, 2019)

Florduh better learn how to wrap up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> Florduh better learn how to wrap up.


Classic Grantham coaching.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Lol Franks suuuuuuuuuuuuuuucks!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 24, 2019)

Emory Jones, Emory Jones, Emory Jones!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Interception Miami’s Defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Miami and their crackerjack jewelry.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 24, 2019)

Dawgs got no problem unless some big changes at UF


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Canes fixing to score just give it to #13


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Goobers on the ropes.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 24, 2019)

How is florduh ranked 8th?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Goobers come off the ropes after that Canes missed field goal


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> How is florduh ranked 8th?


Why was Mullen talking so much smack???
Miami is not even in the top 25??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2019)

The whiff.....


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

24-20 Goobers back on top


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 24, 2019)

Florida is back


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 24, 2019)

Maybe


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Miami playing stupid now


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Felipe Sucks


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Wooooooooooo hooooooooo INT Canes!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

There was Spurrier looking disappointed!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Frankenstein falling Apart!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

What is going on!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 24, 2019)

Good grief what a crap show


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

This is the fumbling & most interceptions game I have watched  in a while


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Miami’s defense is good their O line sucks


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Looks like something you’d watch at the local playground.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Uh, oh! Keep hope alive for the Canes!


----------



## dirtnap (Aug 24, 2019)

Florida is a terribly coached team, all around


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

We’re r watching a real slobber knocker here boys.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 24, 2019)

Neither one of these teams should be anywhere near the top 25. Horible discipline, very poor coaching, stupid play calling, terrible tackling, and while I'm typing UF commits pass interference on 4th and 30 something.

Both teams should be embarrassed and both should take a loss!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 24, 2019)

Can they knock Florida down to like #26 before games are played next weekend ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Bring in Tate er Tot Martel for the win!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Miami gonna score on pass interferences


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 24, 2019)

Fl is giving it to them with penalties


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Go Canes


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

That was PI


----------



## Throwback (Aug 24, 2019)

Conversation I just had with Mrs throwback as she walked into the room 

Me: this is a crap show

Her (FSU fan): what did you expect?


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Another fumble


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 24, 2019)

oh my


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 24, 2019)

game over


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Good grief what a way to end the game


----------



## Throwback (Aug 24, 2019)

10 sacks and Florida still almost lost.


----------



## dirtnap (Aug 24, 2019)

There was no winner in this one


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

thank goodness it’s over!


----------



## walukabuck (Aug 24, 2019)

never in doubt


----------



## Throwback (Aug 24, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> There was no winner in this one


Yeah there was. The dawgs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Lets see if Mullen talks smack now???


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 24, 2019)

The refs were for the canes


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2019)

Ballgame. That was cringeworthy.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

They would need a 100 brooms to clean the Gators up!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Goobers get the win 24-20

What an ugly game. It was entertaining, though. And good grief, Franks is atrocious!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

Franks for Heisman!


----------



## fireman1501 (Aug 24, 2019)

Squadron77 said:


> Florida by 30.


Maybe 30 seconds. Lol


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Franks for Heisman!


I was thinking how in the world would he make it to the NFL??


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 24, 2019)

Franks is trash. He’s also a terrible QB.


----------



## fireman1501 (Aug 24, 2019)

If almost got beat by a rookie QB that's better thank Frank's. Lol


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 24, 2019)

Good entertainment


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 24, 2019)

It was ugly, but we won. Franks is a moron.


----------



## Horns (Aug 24, 2019)

Florida is horrible. Franks needs to play tight end


----------



## fireman1501 (Aug 24, 2019)

Kentucky looks like they might get another win this year when they play the Gators


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2019)

4HAND said:


> It was ugly, but we won. Franks is a moron.


Congrats on the win, bud. It may have been ugly, but at least you’re 1-0 right now. Plenty of time to improve. And Franks taunting those Miami fans early in the game made him look even worse. Dude will get his head knocked off if he keeps that up.


----------



## Squadron77 (Aug 24, 2019)

fireman1501 said:


> Maybe 30 seconds. Lol



Franks said he was in the zone.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 24, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Congrats on the win, bud. It may have been ugly, but at least you’re 1-0 right now. Plenty of time to improve. And Franks taunting those Miami fans early in the game made him look even worse. Dude will get his head knocked off if he keeps that up.


No kidding. I can't stand that crap.


----------



## walukabuck (Aug 24, 2019)

4HAND said:


> No kidding. I can't stand that crap.


Agreed I thought the knucklehead had found a brain at the end of last season. Mullen may have to reel him back in. I'll take any win against the U  however. It must stink to lose that game.


----------



## antharper (Aug 24, 2019)

walukabuck said:


> Agreed I thought the knucklehead had found a brain at the end of last season. Mullen may have to reel him back in. I'll take any win against the U  however. It must stink to lose that game.


Mullen reel him in ???? He’s worse !


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 24, 2019)

Miami’s O line could not block 3 rushers with 5-6  blockers. Liked their Fresh QB but their blocking and play calling were mostly bad.


----------



## walukabuck (Aug 24, 2019)

antharper said:


> Mullen reel him in ???? He’s worse !


His stupid antics remind me of Cam Newton with 1/1000th the ability


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2019)

Go gators


----------



## Throwback (Aug 24, 2019)

walukabuck said:


> His stupid antics remind me of Cam Newton with 1/1000th the ability


At least cam could back up the smack


----------



## walukabuck (Aug 24, 2019)

Throwback said:


> At least cam could back up the smack


indeed


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Y’all are 0-1 with Slick Willie???


Same as Uga in meaningful games with Kirby????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2019)

Sorry...0--3


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2019)

Is Uf really 2nd best in the east?


My goodness


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2019)

Fsu will whoop em both! Mark it down!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2019)

If not its because they got a weeks head start.

Go Noles


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 25, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Fsu will whoop em both! Mark it down!!!!!!


At the same time !!!!!! ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 25, 2019)

That was two well oiled machines I watched battle last night. They'll prolly meet again in the playoffs. Mullen wins coach of the year, and Felicia Franks wins the Heisman. You heard it here first.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 25, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> That was two well oiled machines I watched battle last night. They'll prolly meet again in the playoffs. Mullen wins coach of the year, and Felicia Franks wins the Heisman. You heard it here first.


Wake up silver. You seem to be talking in your sleep. Sounds like your having a nightmare


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 25, 2019)

I don't believe I've ever watched a game where neither team wanted to win.


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 25, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sorry...0--3


What 3?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2019)

Both of these teams will win their conference.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Aug 25, 2019)

Goober Chizk would fit right in with the Goobers .


----------



## Twiggbuster (Aug 25, 2019)

Chizk Talking about game changing plays??
Which plays? What game????????

Both were sloppy. Nobody deserved a win.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2019)

The Dawgs should just throw in the towel now!


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 25, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> The Dawgs should just throw in the towel now!


They prolly already have after that display by the gators.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> They prolly already have after that display by the gators.


Agree, Gators looked dominant!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 25, 2019)

Dan Mullen is younger than I am 

Wow


----------



## walukabuck (Aug 25, 2019)

Best thing about this game is that it will probably be the last game involving an SEC team that Herbstriet calls until the playoffs, meaning I aint got to listen to him anymore. Besides that game Auburn game next week


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 25, 2019)

walukabuck said:


> Best thing about this game is that it will probably be the last game involving an SEC team that Herbstriet calls until the playoffs, meaning I aint got to listen to him anymore. Besides that game Auburn game next week


You'd rather listen to Gary Danielson bad mouth them?


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 25, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dan Mullen is younger than I am
> 
> Wow


Prettier too!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 25, 2019)

Hawaii beat Arizona.  

Lol


----------



## walukabuck (Aug 25, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> You'd rather listen to Gary Danielson bad mouth them?


Danielson is 1000 x's better


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 25, 2019)

Oh my


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 25, 2019)

walukabuck said:


> Danielson is 1000 x's better


No


----------



## walukabuck (Aug 25, 2019)

dixiecutter said:


> No


yes


----------



## walukabuck (Aug 25, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Oh my


Oh you're a Mick Hubert fan that's good.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 25, 2019)

I watched the Braves game so I only caught the last 5 minutes. Gators looked pitiful winning that game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> At the same time !!!!!! ?



Absolutely?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> What 3?



I cant remember now.???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2019)

Congrats to our Gator fans for starting 1-0


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 25, 2019)

My thoughts after watching that last night-

If Florida is the number eight team in the country I'm a Chinese jet pilot

Felipe Franks should not be a quarterback.  On any team at any level. 

Dan Mullen is a goof.  The supposed offensive genius decided to throw when all he had to do was run the ball and run the clock out and win.  That would have been dumb with any quarterback but with Frank's?  Come on.  He also smirks, and smiles, and laughs when his players do something stupid but goes Muschamp on the refs.

Third and Grantham is alive and well.

I can not wait to play Florida.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 25, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dan Mullen is younger than I am
> 
> Wow


Yeah, dude is 63 years old. He looks much younger.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 25, 2019)

The bad news is the Gators won...the good news is the Canes lost!  I don’t know how good or bad we’ll be, but both our rivals looked terrible.  The Canes O-line looked like ours from last year and the Gators still don’t have a QB.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## alphachief (Aug 25, 2019)

What they learned is that they aren’t a top ten team and that they need a new QB.  Yes, it’s good to learn that in your first game I guess.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2019)

alphachief said:


> What they learned is that they aren’t a top ten team and that they need a new QB.  Yes, it’s good to learn that in your first game I guess.


Pre season number 8....... Well Miami is number 9 then.....  Bawawahaha


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> My thoughts after watching that last night-
> 
> If Florida is the number eight team in the country I'm a Chinese jet pilot
> 
> ...


3rd and Grantham is to me the gift that keeps on giving!!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 25, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, dude is 63 years old. He looks much younger.


He was born in 72 according to wiki


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 25, 2019)

Bunch a dadgum Gatorhaters! ??


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Bunch a dadgum Gatorhaters! ??


Sorry...... Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2019)

I bet neither team will opt to play a week early ever again.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I bet neither team will opt to play a week early ever again.


Lol Mullenlick is da bomb!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2019)

Uga vs Ky just got much more interesting


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 25, 2019)

Y'all enjoy......


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Uga vs Ky just got much more interesting


South Carolina and 10RC are licking their chops...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Y'all enjoy......
> 
> View attachment 981039


Spurrier ain’t buying it......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Spurrier ain’t buying it......



He knew how the game would turn out. The man left his visor at home to keep from injuring Gator fans.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 25, 2019)

Throwback said:


> He was born in 72 according to wiki


I know. I was just messing with ya.


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 25, 2019)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 981001


LOOOOOOL

Miami is a good team?


----------



## Throwback (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 28, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Bunch a dadgum Gatorhaters! ??



Dang right.... What's not to hate?


----------

